# looking for dicky mint



## john234 (Apr 13, 2012)

looking for KEN BALDWIN AB Alias DI(Applause)(Applause)CKY MINT off the dover castle 1978 and the WHINCHESTER CASTLE (Applause)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------

